# Stein Valley .BC (this one's the right one!)



## james41777 (Nov 5, 2006)

Local School field trip..
beuatiful sights..and found some spiders too!  about 4 different ..very nice
spirit paintings on the wall too!


----------



## Kriegan (Nov 5, 2006)

Very nice, sounds like you had a lot of fun!


----------

